# Problem to list all the peripherals connected



## Moutombi (Jul 24, 2013)

I wonder if there is a command on FreeBSD as `fdisk -l` on Linux which permit to list all the peripherals connected to the system.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2013)

The command `# fdisk -l` shows a list of partitions, not peripherals (peripherals include things like mice and keyboards). Try gpart(8).


----------



## Moutombi (Jul 24, 2013)

*Problem to list all the peripheral connected*

Solved, I just typed `gpart show -l`, the command shows me all the peripherals. Thanks a lot!


----------



## fonz (Jul 25, 2013)

Moutombi said:
			
		

> the command shows me all the [red]peripherals[/red].


You may want to re-read @SirDice's post above...


----------

